# Reunited with Tiny - PICTURES!



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

So we scheduled date to meet Tiny and her owners again and Kristin and I were so thrilled to finally see her again. She has gotten so much more beautiful under their wonderful care, her coat is gorgeous and she is charming as ever. What post of Tiny's would ever be complete without pictures? Isn't she looking great?




























LOOK AT THAT TONGUE FLY!


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Oh my gosh! She looks wonderful! Just wonderful!  

You can definitely see how much her coat has improved.


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

i'm in love !! :love4:


----------



## paint my world (Jan 26, 2005)

those pix are hilarious. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

what great photos


----------



## Trinitee_112 (Dec 7, 2004)

too cute


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Wonderful ...absolutely wonderful...to see Tiny looking so well and contented...she is truly one of the most beautiful chi's I have ever seen. She makes my day every time I see her !


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

:shock: Oh my gosh, you are right, her coat looks fantastic! It is so good to see how well she is doing!


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

She looks like an extremely happy, spoiled and well loved Chihuahua!!  I'm so in love with Tiny! She deserves every bit of the love and spoiling she is getting! Thanks so much for sharing her with us! The pictures are adorable!!


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

JAYNE said:


> i'm in love !! :love4:


i can say the same thing about me! i love his lil tongue!


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

Wow, she's really thriving with her new owners, so nice to see her in a good home 

Her expression is so funny, it's really sweet!
What a saucy little character Tiny is! 

:wave:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

without a doubt the most adorable chi i've ever seen ......that tongue,that face ,those paws .....i just love her to bits!! 

kisses nat


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

*sigh* i love that girl!


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Great photos. Tiny looks like she is really thriving in her new home. YAY!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

The 5th picture where she's looking straight into the camera, the biggest and most beautiful dark eyes... if I weren't already in love with Tiny I would be now. :lol: 

Nobody melts me quite the way Tiny does. Nate, it just goes to show you and Kristin picked the perfect home for her. Tiny looks at least 5 years younger, her coat is so thick and fluffy and her eyes have never been so bright. She's finally living the life every dog deserves.

Is that Ritz sniffing her privates? :lol: :lol: 

Thank you, thank you, thank you for posting those pics. :wave:


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Yes that's Ritz, he has a thing for older women =)


----------



## Soon2bechiowner (Apr 25, 2005)

Sooooooooooo adorable. Tiny is a perfect name, how Tiny is she?


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

WOW :shock: she looks wonderful - I was hoping that Tina would be a part of this forum so we can stay in touch with her......THANKS for the update what a day brightener!!


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Tiny looks great - looks as though she has gained a little weight, and her coat looks so much thicker. 

She looks happy and healthy. You chose a great new home for her. Thanks so much for sharing those pics with us.


----------



## Tichi (May 7, 2005)

Nate, These pictures are stunning! I'm still laughing at how easily she posed for you! What a little hambone. She is putting on a bit of weight! We're trying not to spoil her too much, but it's hard because -- she's TINY!

Love, Tina

PS! I'm still here on the forum -- checking in everyday. Will try to contribute more. (Posted pictures of Tiny after a bath last week. She's always too cute for words, but no one captures her like Nate!!!)


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Tichi said:


> PS! I'm still here on the forum -- checking in everyday. Will try to contribute more. (Posted pictures of Tiny after a bath last week. She's always too cute for words, but no one captures her like Nate!!!)


 i missed that i was on vacation I will look for it now!


----------



## LaVida (Jul 11, 2005)

I love the tongue. :lol: She is cute.


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

It's pretty obvious we all love Tiny. She does look so much healthier   So glad to see pics of her again. Thanks Nate :wave:


----------



## cocoasmama (Apr 30, 2005)

She is so pretty. I love her tongue.

Jennie cocoasmama


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I just noticed in the 2nd pic you can really see her tail and it's very full and, well, normal looking. I remember asking Nate about her tail the first time he posted her pics because it looked so stringy. That alone tells me how much she has improved. :lol: 

How much does she weigh now? She looks like a lil pork chop. :lol: 

And how on earth do you get anything done with that much cuteness in the house? :love5:


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Soon2bechiowner said:


> Sooooooooooo adorable. Tiny is a perfect name, how Tiny is she?


Last I checked she was around 2.3 pounds.


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I am so happy for her.. she looks so great...


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Oh wow I could cry looking at her she is so beautiful now and shiny and she has put some weight on you cant believe how much she has thrived on the love and care - well done tina, and well done nate and jristen for finding her such a perfect home :wave:


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Just love seeing this special little girl again and your pics are always absolutely beautiful. Especially love the fifth pic and the one with Ritz, but they're all really precious and delightful. :angel8: :laughing8:


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

Tiny makes me melt - i love her!  How did you find her Nate, and do you know much of her past life? She looks so well cared for and loved now


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww tiny yay i love seeing her she looks in great condition and a podgy lil girl now awwwww she looks brill and sooo healthy


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Seren said:


> Tiny makes me melt - i love her!  How did you find her Nate, and do you know much of her past life? She looks so well cared for and loved now


She was relinquished to me at the hospital by someone who bought her from the internet and couldn't provide immediate and necessary medical care. I don't know much about her past life at all, she arrived in rough shape, malnourished, with very bad skin, teeth (we pulled all but 3), respiratory issues due to rotting canines making holes between mouth and nose, and sparse fur. 

She is a wonderful dog!


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

Tiny looks wonderful!!  Those two are too cute together.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

ilovesadie said:


> She was relinquished to me at the hospital by someone who bought her from the internet and couldn't provide immediate and necessary medical care. I don't know much about her past life at all, she arrived in rough shape, malnourished, with very bad skin, teeth (we pulled all but 3), respiratory issues due to rotting canines making holes between mouth and nose, and sparse fur.
> 
> She is a wonderful dog!


For me, the best part about the miracle of Tiny is her incredible spirit. After all the abuse she suffered, she never lost her loving heart. That's what makes me choke up when I look at her pictures.


----------



## Tichi (May 7, 2005)

We love her too and are so thankful to Nate and Kristin for finding us. Yes -- it's hard to get anything done with Tiny around the house! She is a squeal-fest. 

She is such a lovely little spirit, it's hard to believe that anyone would treat her cruelly, but she was in such bad shape when Nate rescued her, that's the only conclusion we can draw. Despite all that, it's Tiny's nature to be affectionate and loving so -- hooray for the little survivors!

Tina

PS Yes, has put on a few ozs.! We're keeping an eye on that!


----------



## Chico's Mama (May 22, 2005)

aaawww, she is one of the cutest chi's i have ever seen.


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Shes come a hell of a way since we first met the cutie...welldone tiny you sexy thang!
x


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

A comparison for anyone who is wondering what she looked like before:










and NOW!









Look at that tail!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

i was hoping you'd post before and after  BRAVO


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Oh my god what a big difference :shock: she is so healthy now...see what love and good nourishment can do  Take care "Tiny" :wave: :wave:


----------



## Tichi (May 7, 2005)

Wow! That brings tears to my eyes! Go TINY!


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

YAY! Tiny!!!! She is soooo cute!!!! Wow! Her coat has improved!!!


----------



## Seiah Bobo (Mar 31, 2005)

I missed Tiny, she is so cute. And that tongue of hers I can never get over it.


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

Oh she steals my heart every time I see her. She is the most adorable chi I have laid eyes on. Her tongue gives her so much character. I love it. 

She looks terrific now....whoa hoo!

Leslie


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

She is looking so healthy! Wow! And I love her little tongue! She looks like she has so much character!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

OMG, what a difference! I swear, the tail says it all. You'd never know it was the same girl except for the lil gleam in her eyes. I get so choked up over her. :lol:


----------



## 8batch (Mar 11, 2005)

Tiny is sooo cute.


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks for posting the before and after pics. It _really _brings home to you what love and good care can accomplish when you see how Tiny looked right after you rescued her, and how great she looks now.


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

chimom said:


> Thanks for posting the before and after pics. It _really _brings home to you what love and good care can accomplish when you see how Tiny looked right after you rescued her, and how great she looks now.


Yes, it certainly does show what love can do for these little guys! Tina and Novak have done such a great job nursing little Tiny back to health! Thanks guys! :wave: Now Tiny's got them wrapped around her little paw. Go Tiny!!


----------



## sadiesma (Oct 13, 2004)

Tiny is adorable....I love the pics! They always turn out so good!


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Auggies Mom said:


> It's pretty obvious we all love Tiny. She does look so much healthier   So glad to see pics of her again. Thanks Nate :wave:


Tiny is adorable!! I don't know what she went through to make her way to where she is, but it's obvious she's put it all in the past and is enjoying the lap of luxury, as she should be.

I'd hate to be the person that didn't think Tiny was adorable ... she's got way too many bodyguards!


----------

